# Can Anyone Beat Fedor?



## CharlieZ (Sep 14, 2009)

i mean anderson silva i think is more technical and more agile But i think fedor would just flip Him over and GNP him.. hes bigger stronger... everyones beatable even muhammed ali lost mike tyson lost the greats In boxing i mean If fedor sticks around for 2-3 more years wins a few more big fights retires then yea hes an ATG possibly Greatest of all time. But if he sticks around too Long Im sure someone will come along and beat Fedor... Its just nature You cant be on top for ever. Someone will come along and dethrone Him unless he retires Just in time


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Why do you always make threads like this?

Anyone can't beat Fedor, his groundgame is too weak and his standup is overrated.


----------



## CharlieZ (Sep 14, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Why do you always make threads like this?
> 
> Anyone can't beat Fedor, his groundgame is too weak and his standup is overrated.


bwuahahahah what? His ground game is weak and his stand Up is overrated??? LMFAO BWUAHAHAHAHA whys he 30-1 then? Why did he Beat cro cop and why did he KO arlofsvki and why did he smash just about everyone he fought? Fedor is the best man hes the prime mike tyson of MMA man


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

in about 3 years, this young prospect outta cali could give Fedor all kinds of problems. believe it.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Fedor is an amazing fighter, but without him being in the toughest promotion around (the UFC), I don't really see him losing any time soon. The fact of the matter is that Strikeforce has some great fighters, but they don't have the greatest fighters, and without Fedor fighting them, his wins (recently and what I sense is going to happen in teh future) ring a little bit hollow. Don't get me wrong, I think he's incredibly good and could easily give any HW fighter in the UFC a hard time (to say the least), but without actually fighting against them, its hard to tell how great he really is. If he stays with M1 and in Strikeforce for the rest of his fighting days than he'll finish his career as potentially the greatest HW fighter of all time, but I know I'll have certain reservations.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Any of the top heavyweights in the UFC will beat Fedor. Fedor isn't that big and strong compared to them. In fact, Fedor would have to cut to 205 to be successful in the UFC. I don't know why everyone says he is such a monster when he is a small heavyweight that could probably make 205 if he tried. He's solid, but he's not slender and cut. Granted his skills do make him a monster, but physically he is tiny compared to the UFC monsters.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

CharlieZ said:


> bwuahahahah what? His ground game is weak and his stand Up is overrated??? LMFAO BWUAHAHAHAHA whys he 30-1 then? Why did he Beat cro cop and why did he KO arlofsvki and why did he smash just about everyone he fought? Fedor is the best man hes the prime mike tyson of MMA man


I was talking about Anyone...

Btw, this topic is so redundant it hurts...


----------



## CharlieZ (Sep 14, 2009)

munkie said:


> Any of the top heavyweights in the UFC will beat Fedor. Fedor isn't that big and strong compared to them. In fact, Fedor would have to cut to 205 to be successful in the UFC. I don't know why everyone says he is such a monster when he is a small heavyweight that could probably make 205 if he tried. He's solid, but he's not slender and cut. Granted his skills do make him a monster, but physically he is tiny compared to the UFC monsters.


dude... fedor would Knock brock lesnar the F*CK out and we all know that. UFC STRIKEFORCE so what fedor would beat frank mir, dos santos, brock fedor would smash these guys man size isnt everything thats why fedor is Ranked #1 p4p in MMA for a reason. I hope fedor signs with the ufc so he can clean house over there


----------



## radab (Mar 14, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I was talking about Anyone...
> 
> Btw, this topic is so redundant it hurts...




then dont post in here, asshole.


in answer to the thread, Fedor IS the greatest MMA fighter of all time. at heavyweight anyone can be beaten with one lucky Hasim Rachman punch, but Fedor remains unbeaten. Id say he's past his best now, but whatever happens from now on in, he remains the greatest fighter this planet has ever produced


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Outside of Rob Emerson?

No.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Pele by soccer kick to the head


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

munkie said:


> Any of the top heavyweights in the UFC will beat Fedor. Fedor isn't that big and strong compared to them. In fact, Fedor would have to cut to 205 to be successful in the UFC. I don't know why everyone says he is such a monster when he is a small heavyweight that could probably make 205 if he tried. He's solid, but he's not slender and cut. Granted his skills do make him a monster, but physically he is tiny compared to the UFC monsters.


fedor alredy proved he can dominate the big guys..as for power, in my opinion only brock lesnar is physicaly stronger then him but not as much as you think, he is stronger when it comes to size, no doubt in that but strenght doesn't come just from size, what you're forgetting is mental power and that's where fedor is 10 times stronger then lesnar..and one more thing, the bigger guy ain't always the stronger one, i've noticed that when fedor fought rogers in the beginning of the fight he dropped rogers on the floor like he was nothing..and we all know that rogers weights as much as lesnar, so yeah fedor's strenght is a bit underrated by ufc fans or anyone else who doesn't like the guy..but all in all, i know what's this all about..everyone who disslikes fedor will start jappin about how scared he is of ufc or "you can't count on his wins over nogueira or crocop or whatever cus we all seen how ufc fighters handled those" but you do know that nogueira and crocop in their prime would make current ufc top HW contenders look like fools back then right? What i'm saying is that fedor had way harder work beating nogueira and crocop back then, then mir, velasquez etc have today so you can't diss fedor that way..anyway, i just hope the guy actually comes to ufc, beats the hell out top 5 hw's and what's most important, shut you guys up cus you been japping too much lately, peace!


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

In a HW division anyone can beat anyone with one fortunate punch. Look at McCall vs. Lenox Lewis. It can and will happen. I don't think Grim is better than AA but he caught him and it was lights out. So anyone CAN beat Fedor but you have to catch him just right. Meanwhile he will try to catch you and if you grapple he is the best in the world at it.

I think currently only JDS would pose a threat to him. I do not think Brock is nearly as good at stand up as Fedor and if he bull rushed him, I think Fedor would counter with either ***** or strikes.

Mir would get subbed or KOd

Same for Carwin

Cain would get taken down and subbed

But JDS has ridiculous takedown defense and is ultra quick and deadly with his strikes, he could give Fedor a run and may actually be better.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

charlie zelenoff


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think Overeem would have a good shot. Fedor's looked in a little bit of trouble against high level technical striking (was losing the fight against Arlovski until Arlovski's idiotic flying knee attempt), and Overeem has very good K-1 level Kickboxing. Overeem's also a genuine 265lb'er with a good grappling background, which would mean Fedor shouldn't be able to implement his *****/Judo throws as effectively as he uses them against the smaller HW's. I still think Fedor would win the fight, but I certainly think Overeem poses an interesting threat to Fedor.

Agree with the shouts regarding JDS too, I see him as the most promising HW talent in the world, with the most proficient striking of any HW in the world. Would be a sick fight between him and Fedor that's for sure.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> I think Overeem would have a good shot. Fedor's looked in a little bit of trouble against high level technical striking (was losing the fight against Arlovski until Arlovski's idiotic flying knee attempt), and Overeem has very good K-1 level Kickboxing. Overeem's also a genuine 265lb'er with a good grappling background, which would mean Fedor shouldn't be able to implement his *****/Judo throws as effectively as he uses them against the smaller HW's. I still think Fedor would win the fight, but I certainly think Overeem poses an interesting threat to Fedor.


 oh plz dont be one of those guys.... Overroids cant even beat elite LHWs and now ppl are saying he gonna beat Fedor..... another hyped up waste of a fight.

Overrem will lose to Rogers.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Overroids...LMAO

Love it!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

alizio said:


> oh plz dont be one of those guys.... Overroids cant even beat elite LHWs and now ppl are saying he gonna beat Fedor..... another hyped up waste of a fight.
> 
> Overrem will lose to Rogers.


Didn't say he'd beat Fedor, just that he has the tools to give him a good fight. He's a very good K-1 level Kickboxer, a genuine 265lb'er (irrespective of the rumours as to how he got to that weight) and has a solid grappling background. Should he get past Rogers, I think he'd give Fedor a good fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor is definatly beatable but we don't know by who. There are many interesting challenges still. Fabricio Werdum brings the very interesting fact that he is a vastly superior to anybody Fedor has fought from a grappling perspective since he fought Arona when they were both rookie fighters. Guys like Josh Barnette and Jeff Monson also bring a huge threat especially if they were to get Fedor down since they are two of the better top game grappler's in MMA. On the UFC side you have Lesnar obviously as the most physically gifted fighter in the sport. You have Velasquez whose overall mma game is vastly superior to wrestlers like Coleman or Randleman and whose wrestling is superior as well. JDS is still a bit of a question mark but Rogers did prove Fedor can be hurt as he messed up Fedor's face and JDS is a much faster more accurate striker. Frank Mir is always a threat to anyone. Carwin is a monsters but I am not sure how much more he offers than Rogers did. That answer is yeas sombody can beat him but who will do it is much harder to answer.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> I think Overeem would have a good shot. *Fedor's looked in a little bit of trouble against high level technical striking (was losing the fight against Arlovski until Arlovski's idiotic flying knee attempt)*, and Overeem has very good K-1 level Kickboxing. Overeem's also a genuine 265lb'er with a good grappling background, which would mean Fedor shouldn't be able to implement his *****/Judo throws as effectively as he uses them against the smaller HW's. I still think Fedor would win the fight, but I certainly think Overeem poses an interesting threat to Fedor.
> 
> Agree with the shouts regarding JDS too, I see him as the most promising HW talent in the world, with the most proficient striking of any HW in the world. Would be a sick fight between him and Fedor that's for sure.


Co-signed.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

IMO Lesnar, Cain, maybe Mir could do it.

I can't see anyone in the SF HW division being able too.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

The question with Lesnar is can he take a good striker's standup before he scores a takedown. He hasn't fought a striker as good as Fedor yet. Fedor may not be the best striker in mma, but he's better than Mir and Couture. I still think Lesnar would take him due to size and strength. I think the Cain also would be able to overpower Fedor and control him. I don't think Mir wins that fight. I don't know about Carwin. I don't think he can knock Fedor out in the first round, so we don't really don't know what Carwin can do outside of that.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

lol at Mir


he is like 10 x slower than fedor

Fedor his groundgame is better than Mirs

fedors takedowns are better than mirs

biggest joke


but i would love to see him fight Mir, to show how overrated Mir is


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow a CharlieZ thread thats still open ..truly rare indeed....Shhhhhh not to loud dont scare it away....


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

CharlieZ said:


> i mean anderson silva i think is more technical and more agile But i think fedor would just flip Him over and GNP him.. hes bigger stronger... everyones beatable even muhammed ali lost mike tyson lost the greats In boxing i mean If fedor sticks around for 2-3 more years wins a few more big fights retires then yea hes an ATG possibly Greatest of all time. But if he sticks around too Long Im sure someone will come along and beat Fedor... Its just nature You cant be on top for ever. Someone will come along and dethrone Him unless he retires Just in time


I think that there are a lot less technical fighters in the UFC and other orgs, that "could" beat Fedor, just due to the shear size and power advantage e.g Brock, Carwin. 
I feel both of these are a lot less technically skilled but have devastating punching power, and could lay on top of him and punch away especially Brock who has a good controlling style for G n P. 
Velasquez would I feel be more of a problem in the stand up, but offers no problems if it hits the ground in submission offense. Overall I feel there are a lot that could trouble him with Couture,Mir,Gonzaga,Barnett, all lurking in the shadows but as we know Fedor is a master tactician and will be able to find a way of winning somehow, but could getcaught with a "serra" punch by any one of these fighters. 
Overall I do not see him being subbed by any, but could realistically see Brock,Barnett and Couture winning by points decision.

But think he's one badass russian,lol


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Of course ANYONE can be beaten - that's beyond argument.

However, Fedor is a rare beast. Not only does he have the physical ability, strikes, submissions, take downs etc. The most 'freakish' thing about him is his mental ability. He's so focussed it's unreal. Totally emotionless, whether he's on top or eating a few. He also has an uncanny abilty to adjust to the fighter in front of him and how to deal with that fighter's strengths. And how to expose their weaknesses.

People say he was 'losing against Arlovski or Rogers'... Not really, he was _fighting_ and by the time both of those fights were over, Arlovski and Rogers had to have a bit of a lie down.

I just hope his management bring him to the UFC, because I'd love to watch Fedor tear Cock 'Steroids' Lesnar a new one. Sadly, it would seem Carwin's going to get there first.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd like to see a couple of non top 4 UFC fighters like Mir and GG move over to Strikeforce and fight Fedor. I don't think they'd have a chance but it would be nice to have some points of reference to judge the current Fedor accurately.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

FrodoFraggins said:


> I'd like to see a couple of non top 4 UFC fighters like Mir and GG move over to Strikeforce and fight Fedor. I don't think they'd have a chance but it would be nice to have some points of reference to judge the current Fedor accurately.


Why should 4 fighters move to strikeforce, instead of 1 move to the UFC?


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Risto said:


> Of course ANYONE can be beaten - that's beyond argument.
> 
> However, Fedor is a rare beast. Not only does he have the physical ability, strikes, submissions, take downs etc. The most 'freakish' thing about him is his mental ability. He's so focussed it's unreal. Totally emotionless, whether he's on top or eating a few. He also has an uncanny abilty to adjust to the fighter in front of him and how to deal with that fighter's strengths. And how to expose their weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Good post, i'll be adding weight to your reputation mate,lol. Whatever Fedor looks to apparently lack against anyone e.g he was expected to be out struck by Cro-Cop, out manouvered on the ground against big nog, but wherever you put him he always finds a way to win and his game planning is second to none, when asked to put who I thought could realistically beat him, I have wrote names in my previous comment, but actually doing it is a whole different ball game.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Why should 4 fighters move to strikeforce, instead of 1 move to the UFC?


Answer is they shouldn't, Dana should keep his mouth shut, M1 should sort their heads out, then we can all get to see what we really want to know, who is undoubtably the worlds #1 heavyweight.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Why should 4 fighters move to strikeforce, instead of 1 move to the UFC?


I didn't say anything about the top 4 moving to SF, I said *"non top 4 UFC fighters like Mir and GG"*

The UFC isn't going to compromote with M1. Fedor is part owner of M1 and probably has other obligations to them. I just don't see M1 letting Fedor ever go to the UFC.

And so I think I'd at least like to see 2nd tier UFC HW's head to SF so we can atleast have a decent comparison and possibly see some UFC fighters be more successful there than in the UFC.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Outside of Rob Emerson?
> 
> No.


Rotten Rob has shown, in the past, that he can be paid off to lose. Or, they could just change it to a NC when he knock's Fedor out, like he did with Maynard.

It'll take a superhero to beat Fedor. Someone like MINOWAMAN!


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

punchbag said:


> Good post, i'll be adding weight to your reputation mate,lol. Whatever Fedor looks to apparently lack against anyone e.g he was expected to be out struck by Cro-Cop, out manouvered on the ground against big nog, but wherever you put him he always finds a way to win and his game planning is second to none, _*when asked to put who I thought could realistically beat him, I have wrote names in my previous comment, but actually doing it is a whole different ball game.*_


In English?


----------



## mvan3000 (Apr 5, 2010)

in strike force overeem has a very good chance of beating fedor


----------



## Futuristic88 (Apr 5, 2010)

munkie said:


> Any of the top heavyweights in the UFC will beat Fedor. Fedor isn't that big and strong compared to them. In fact, Fedor would have to cut to 205 to be successful in the UFC. I don't know why everyone says he is such a monster when he is a small heavyweight that could probably make 205 if he tried. He's solid, but he's not slender and cut. Granted his skills do make him a monster, but physically he is tiny compared to the UFC monsters.


Size is a factor, but it isn't all that important. Fedor has the hands of a boxer and the submissions of a black belt in bjj. THAT'S why he is such a monster. He beat plenty of larger guys then him in pride. Choi Hong Man is 7 ft 2 300+ pounds. I don't know many UFC heavyweights that big...


----------

